# Light Sable



## Hkgarcia (Feb 18, 2018)

I usually see sable puppies as a darkish brown and black when they’re only a couple weeks old but this puppy is significantly lighter. What color would his coat look like as an adult? Pictures please!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

All sables change colors as they grow, looks like urs will be on the lighter side though.


----------



## Hkgarcia (Feb 18, 2018)

Yea, I’m just curious how light he will end up since his parents were medium and dark sable. This is a pic of him from a few days ago at almost 7 weeks.


----------



## mmcglade (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm wondering the same thing. This is my first sable, she's 8 weeks


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

This is my pup (sable) at 7 weeks and 7 months.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So fun watching them change colors!

*Sable:*
8 Weeks Old








1 Year Old








6 Years Old









*Patterned Sable:*
8 Weeks Old








1 Year Old








7 Years Old









Have fun with your pup!
Moms


----------

